# Donor Sperm at home AI single ladies success stories?



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I'm interested to know, have many ladies over 40 had success with AI at home, with donor sperm? I'm still looking for a donor, but am mindful of the fact that I'm 40 , nearly 41







and even if I do find one chances are very slim it would work. I have on and off 'unexplained' infertility. Just seems to be age and hormones coming into play. But, I'm still hoping.

Finding a donor is the hard thing. I did ask one friend, as a possible Known Donor, but he said he wouldnt be able to do it, because of his personal circumstances with new gf etc. So I'm having to consider alternatives, ie donor sites. It's all very scary







Ive checked out a few sites, Pollen tree and co-parent but so far no donors in my area - Milton Keynes.

Good luck everyone.

xx


----------



## BluMariposa (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Babynumber,
I know what you mean. I'm in my 40's and single. I asked to friend to be my donor, we did 1 AI then he changed him mind! I was devastated but understood his reasons. I am now looking at using DS. The whole process is so depressing when your body is not doing what it should.
I'm so tired of all the tests and injections, but we must carry on!!!

It is all very scary....fingers and toes crossed for both of us.
xxx


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Blu

Thanks for the reply   I do find it strange how you can have 300+view of a query and only one reply.  lol


What I wanted to say is good luck, and don't give up.  I do think a lot of this has to do with positive thinking sometimes.  I know its easy to get down, and fearful but there IS hope.

I asked a family member the other day, and I discovered that my grandmother had her last child in her mid forties, so I guess it can happen - usually seems to be without really trying people get an unexpected BFP in their 40s.

So, while we can - we must keep trying.  


xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I guess people read but then realise they can't offer any help

suggest you come and post on the singles board - although have to say most of us seem to go the clinic route rather than home insem
gay/lesbian board may also be useful for you - I think there are quite a few of them who do use either known or not donors and go the home insem route

As for age, difficult to say really - success rates do plummet once you are over 40, but then again plenty of women do get pregnant in their 40s so you could be one of them

best of luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you Suitcase, and congrats.. just seen your profile signature -Twins!! 

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks - yes, took a long time and ended up with donor eggs and sperm but eventually my lovely twins arrived - 10 months old on Weds   
all the best 
Suitcase
x


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Im using a known donor and so far have had two bfns - 
I don't have any known problems (I have a DD age 3) but I am now 40 and a half and my last fsh was a scary 10.7   
I would also love to hear from women over 40 who have conceived this way.
xx


----------

